# Hysteroscopy



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi all 

anyone had a hysterocopy here?

how long was the wait?

follow up on thursday and i think i will ask for one now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im having a 3d scan next week and if something shows up i will have a hysterscopy


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

hey chick.... i want a 3d scan but they are 250 big ones.... dunno if i can afford it with everything else we'll have to buy soon!

Hope everything goes well... let me know


----------

